# Clean and Shiny Hampshire - Gtechniq detailing offer



## Clean and Shiny

Happy New Year!

We're offering free G1 glass coating with any full Gtechniq paint coating detail (CS/CSL + exo).

Contact us via PM here or give us a ring on 0330 22 33 777.

You can visit us in person at;

Clean and Shiny Car Detailing Super Store 
Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate
Redan Hill 
Aldershot 
Hampshire 
GU12 4SJ


----------

